# Hi from down south



## Spookilicious mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello to my fellow haunters. Im from South Florida. Like there rest of you have a love of Halloween. Not really sure how this place works yet. I come form another forum that Ive been a part of for quite a few years but am finding Im yearning for a new place to hang out and new people to meet. Im hoping to get some new ideas here and hoping to be able to share some of mine. Im super excited to see what this place is all about.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Spooki


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

About time you showed up Spooki! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey little Spookie mama, nice to see you here!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to our world! Glad you could join us.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Spookimama!
It's me, maleficent from HF.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Mar 14, 2015)

*WOW so many familiar faces! What brought you all here? So happy to see some old Haunt friends *


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Mar 14, 2015)

*Thank you all so much! Im wondering if there are usually more people on here?? Everytime I come on here its either me or me and one or two other people?? Where are all the haunters??*


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello, hello


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Spookilicious mama!

It's really so right now.


----------



## The Domestic Diva (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## jonathon7989 (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome! I'm new here myself =)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey & Welcome!!  Good to see you over here.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

